# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  مشجعو وفاق سطيف يهاجمون مزمل

## ود الحلة

*مشجعو وفاق سطيف يهاجمون مزمل بسبب عبارة (وفاة) سطيف

----------------

ما كان في أي داعي لهذه الكلمة التي اعتبرها غير موفقه على الاطلاق 

الشعب الجزائري يحترمنا جداً ويقدرنا جداً وشالوا المريخ على كفوف الراحة 

لماذا نستفذهم بهكذا عبارات لا تسمن ولا تغني عن جوع سوى أنها تفقدنا احترام شعب لن نجده عن أي شعب على وجه الكرة الارضية 

أتمنى من الأستاذ مزمل أن يقدم اعتذار للشعب الجزائري والسطايفة على وجه الخصوص

هذه المهاترات قد تحدث بين المشجعين ولكن من غير المنطق أن تحدث من صحفي نكن له كل احترام وتقدير 

-- وفي وقتها انتقدت صاحب البوست الذي كتب هذه الكلمة الجارحة --

إذا أردنا أن نكسب ود واحترام الاخرين يجب أن نعاملهم بود واحترام 

والله من وراء القصد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انها الحرب النفسية

لم يسب الشعب الجزائري ولم تثيره جماهير المريخ بعبارات عنصرية

معروف سلفا القصد من العبارة هو داخل الملعب وبس

فوز المريخ في هذه المباراة باذن الله تعالى سيكون بالتاكيد سبب رئيسي لانتهاء امال وفاق سطيف في التاهل بنسبة كبيرة جدا وهو مايعني فعلا وفاته

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




انها الحرب النفسية

لم يسب الشعب الجزائري ولم تثيره جماهير المريخ بعبارات عنصرية

معروف سلفا القصد من العبارة هو داخل الملعب وبس

فوز المريخ في هذه المباراة باذن الله تعالى سيكون بالتاكيد سبب رئيسي لانتهاء امال وفاق سطيف في التاهل بنسبة كبيرة جدا وهو مايعني فعلا وفاته



...222222222222222..كمل كمل يا مزمل ..نثق تماما أن مزمل يحترم شعب الجزائر كامل الاحترام ..والعنوان (وفاة سطيف ) اخده من الحبيب فراس الشفيع وله ولكم ولشعب الجزائر كل الحب ونقول  الاحد ان شاء يوم رجم السطايفة ...
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هذه كرة القدم وحلاوتها  ومعني الاخلاق الرياضية هي تكمن في تقبل مثل هذه المداعبات  وسبق  وفاة سطيف  ز....اعدام  عزام وايضا  كان هناك شعار لملحمة كابو الفريق وليس الصحفي وكذك  موقعة الترجي ايضا صاحبتها شعارات  كثيرة

يجب ان نجد  لهم العذر نعم لان اهمية  المباراة هي سبب الزعل والضيق والهترشة ولكن  لا نعتذر

نسال الله التوفيق للزعيم ....امين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

انها الحرب النفسية

لم يسب الشعب الجزائري ولم تثيره جماهير المريخ بعبارات عنصرية

معروف سلفا القصد من العبارة هو داخل الملعب وبس

فوز المريخ في هذه المباراة باذن الله تعالى سيكون بالتاكيد سبب رئيسي لانتهاء امال وفاق سطيف في التاهل بنسبة كبيرة جدا وهو مايعني فعلا وفاته




يا كسلاوي ما تدافع لمزمل في الصاح وفي الغلط

كلام ود الحله ميه الميه

مزمل قاعد يكتر الحكايه
يعني عبارات كدا غريبه

شنو نفش وطقش وما تعرف ايه

عرفناهاظهرت ايام القطن التشادي

لزومها شنو تاني
والا يكون قاصد بيها المعنى السوقي المعروف
وجا تماها بوفاة وشنو شنو

العبارات دي ما بتتكتب لتي مشجع ول فريق

في فرق بتمش معاها وفي فرق يجب ان نرهبهب بصورة مقبولة
موش بهذا الشكل
المقزز

:(
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

يا كسلاوي ما تدافع لمزمل في الصاح وفي الغلط

كلام ود الحله ميه الميه

مزمل قاعد يكتر الحكايه
يعني عبارات كدا غريبه

شنو نفش وطقش وما تعرف ايه

عرفناهاظهرت ايام القطن التشادي

لزومها شنو تاني
والا يكون قاصد بيها المعنى السوقي المعروف
وجا تماها بوفاة وشنو شنو

العبارات دي ما بتتكتب لتي مشجع ول فريق

في فرق بتمش معاها وفي فرق يجب ان نرهبهب بصورة مقبولة
موش بهذا الشكل
المقزز

:(



ياحبيبنا الدسكو لم ادافع عن مزمل او غيره
العنوان كما ورد في عمود مزمل ماخوذ من صورة رسمها المبدع فراس الشفيع ومزمل نفسه ذكر ان فراس هو الكتب العبارة 
لم تقول الصورة شئ سئ في الفريق الجزائري او الشعب الجزائري
وفاة سطيف زيها زي هزيمة سطيف تحمل نفس المعنى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*هم الجزائريين اليزعلهم شنو يكتبوا في صحفهم براحتهم كان للتقليل قللوا مننا في صفحة الاتحاد الم ماكانوا جزائريين نقلوا اغانينا وحرفوها واتريقوا علينا ماخلوا حاجه ..قبل كده نفش القطن ورج الترجي واعدام عزام اشمعنا هم البزعلوا والله بعد العملوا فينا في مباراة الاتحاد مفروض نعمل فيهم كل شي اكتر من يسرقوا جهدنا ويخلونا نحسب في فرصنا نايمين وصاحيين تاني شنو والاتحاد زي الوفاق زي العلمة مافي فرق كلهم واحد
                        	*

----------


## tareq

*كلام عيب لا داعى له و يؤجج نيران الفتنة  .. نحن نرتبط مع الشعب الجزائري بعلاقة مميزة وهم يحترمونا عكس التمصريين و التوانسة العنصريين لذلك نامل من الاخ مزمل انتقاء كلمات مناسبة  بعيدا عن التجريح و الاساءة
                        	*

----------


## golden

*عبارة غير موفقة
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*غير موفقه كيف لما كل شعب المريخ كان بيقول اعدام عوام كنتو وين الشعب الجزائرى لم نمسه بسوء ولم نسئ له ولم نشتمه اين العيب وهذه الحرف النفسيه والان نجنى اكلها ونوع من ارهاب المنافس ليس الا لانه جمهور المريخ بطبيعة حاله لم يكن فى يوم من الايام ميالا للعنف وانا من كتبت هذه العباره وعملت ليها صوره وكذلك الصوره بتاعت اعدام عزام عملتها انا وان شاءالله فى كل المباريات القادمه لو قدر الله لنا التاهل سوف اعمل مثلهم الكلام الماجايب حقه ده مافى منه فايده يعتذر لشنو وانت عندك كل يوم الرشيد مطلع ليك صوره اقبح من التانيه عملته ليه شنو ولا هل فى يوم اعتذر لجمهور المريخ 
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*
عبارة لم تكن موفقة ....وتتطلب الاعتذار
مقبولة من الاخ فراس لانها في حدود ونطاق الجماهير
لكنها تصبح معيبة  حينما تكون البادرة من الصحف او الصحافي لانها تخاطب نطاق اوسع وتتخطى الحدود لذلك يجب ان نتحري الديبلوماسية من صحفا وصحافتنا اذا اردنا ان نجد الاحترام والتقدير من الاخرين
قد يتقبل البعض العبارة ولكن من لم يتقبلها فمن حقه علينا الاعتزار (وشخصيا اذا اطلق شخص عبارة مباراة وفاة المريخ) لم اكن لاتقبلها 


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*














*

----------


## أبورتاج

*في سبيل تأهل الزعيم كل نعمل كل حاجة نحن البتعمل فينا شوية خلو المسكنة دي
نحن بهمنا الزعيم الباقي كلو اولع
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مع إحترامنا لجميع الأراء .. الا أن الحق يقال ما الذى قدمة الجزائر للسودان وهل تذكرون آخر رئيس جزائرى زار السودان أو مسئول كبير ؟ .. أذكر فى سنين مضت وفى تصفيات أمم أفريقيا كان السودان من ضمن مجموعة الجزائر وقبل حضور المنتخب الجزائرى للسودان كل اللاعبين لا يعرفون اين يقع السودان فى أفريقيا وقليل جدا جدا من يتكلم اللغه العربيه .. انا ما عارف هذه الدولة ماذا فعلت وقدمت لنا فى كل النواحى حتى ندافع عنها دافع المستميت .. واكبر خطأ ارتكب يوم فاصلة مصر والجزائر ووقوف المشجعين مع هذه الدولة مع نحن السودانيين الواحد لو رأسه وجعه يسافر مصر وهى الملاذ لأغلب السودانيين .. هذا هو رأى الشخصى تجاه هذه الدولة ولا نقر الإستفرازات والمهاترات لكن الجزائر ليس بالدولة المثالية للسودان 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

مع إحترامنا لجميع الأراء .. الا أن الحق يقال ما الذى قدمة الجزائر للسودان وهل تذكرون آخر رئيس جزائرى زار السودان أو مسئول كبير ؟ .. أذكر فى سنين مضت وفى تصفيات أمم أفريقيا كان السودان من ضمن مجموعة الجزائر وقبل حضور المنتخب الجزائرى للسودان كل اللاعبين لا يعرفون اين يقع السودان فى أفريقيا وقليل جدا جدا من يتكلم اللغه العربيه .. انا ما عارف هذه الدولة ماذا فعلت وقدمت لنا فى كل النواحى حتى ندافع عنها دافع المستميت .. واكبر خطأ ارتكب يوم فاصلة مصر والجزائر ووقوف المشجعين مع هذه الدولة مع نحن السودانيين الواحد لو رأسه وجعه يسافر مصر وهى الملاذ لأغلب السودانيين .. هذا هو رأى الشخصى تجاه هذه الدولة ولا نقر الإستفرازات والمهاترات لكن الجزائر ليس بالدولة المثالية للسودان 



ومع كل ده ياعم شاكر مشجعي الاتحاد كتبوا عن هدف المريخ وقالوا انو ماصحيح لما رديت في واحد من البوستات طلعوني مريضه نفسيه ودي ماواجعاني اصلا الواجعني انو يتقال علينا عبيد الخليج والحزائريين هم المسميننا كده  وجمهور الاتحاد ده ماغريب عن وفاق سطيف كلهم نفس الملامح والشبه
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ومع كل ده ياعم شاكر مشجعي الاتحاد كتبوا عن هدف المريخ وقالوا انو ماصحيح لما رديت في واحد من البوستات طلعوني مريضه نفسيه ودي ماواجعاني اصلا الواجعني انو يتقال علينا عبيد الخليج والحزائريين هم المسميننا كده  وجمهور الاتحاد ده ماغريب عن وفاق سطيف كلهم نفس الملامح والشبه



يا دكتورة أنا كنت برد على الجلافيييط الداخلين صفحة الاتحاد الجزائرى و وبحرشو و يتلفظوا و وجهوا جمور ولاعبى الاتحاد الجزائرى اللعب رقم 4 فى المريخ ما عنده أخلاق و ممكن تنرفزوهو و الحكم يطرده وووو كلام كتير ... المصيبة وين أنو أنا كنت برد على الهليلاب فقط ولم أتعرض للجزائريين بكلمة واحده برضو وقعوا فينى شتيمة و استفزاز و تهكم وصور للسودانيين ومعها الفاظ ما كريمة شئ فهمته و شئ ما فهمته لأن لغتهم حتى العربية البيكتبوا بيها من الصعب الزول يفهمها بس من الضحك الزول بيعرف الاستهتار من الاستخفاف من غيره .... عشان كده نزلت بوست كتبت فيهو لفراس الشفيع فكرة لمباراة الاتحاد الجزائرى بالسودان عشان يصممها حسب معرفته بشعار ... 

(( لحد الاتحاد ))


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ومع كل ده ياعم شاكر مشجعي الاتحاد كتبوا عن هدف المريخ وقالوا انو ماصحيح لما رديت في واحد من البوستات طلعوني مريضه نفسيه ودي ماواجعاني اصلا الواجعني انو يتقال علينا عبيد الخليج والحزائريين هم المسميننا كده  وجمهور الاتحاد ده ماغريب عن وفاق سطيف كلهم نفس الملامح والشبه




يادكتورة هدي اللعب شوية 

أقترح أن لا نسعى لخلق عداوة مع الإخوة الجزائريين  ماقاله شخص يجب أن لا ناخذه على انه من الجميع 

في نظاق الجمهمور أي كلمة وأي فعل قد يكون متوقع ومقبول 

ولكن على نطاق الصحافة الموضوع بكون مخجل ومحتاج الواحد يغتي وشو منو لانو بالجد صحيفة لها وزنها وكاتب مخضرم زي مزمل مفروض يوزن الامور 

على كل انا آسف ياجزائر
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*

(( لحد الإتحاد ))





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشجعو وفاق سطيف يهاجمون مزمل بسبب عبارة (وفاة) سطيف   			 				 		 					     
 
 هاجم   مشجعو وفاق سطيف الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة الصدى   ورئيس تحرير صحيفة اليوم التالي بسبب ترويجه لموقعة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف   بعبارة (وفاة) سطيف وهي التي اعتبرها مشجعو الوفاق بأنها انتقاص من قدر   فريقهم واستخفاف به وأكدوا أن التاريخ يؤكد بأن وفاق سطيف دائماً ما ينقلب   180 درجة في المباريات المصيرية التي يلعبها وذلك هو سر ألقابه المحلية   والخارجية وتعهدوا بالرد وإسكات كل المشككين في قدرات بطل النسخة الأخيرة   لدوري أبطال أفريقيا في المباراة    التي تجمع بين الفريقين الأحد المقبل  وأشاروا إلى أن وفاق سطيف يمتلك كل  مقومات العودة بنتيجة ايجابية أمام  المريخ مثلما فعلها من قبل أمام مواطنه  الهلال وأمام مازيمبي والترجي  وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي والقطن الكاميروني وذهب  مشجعو الوفاق في ردهم إلى  عبارة أن من يضحك كثيراً يبكي كثيراً في إشارة  منهم إلى قدرة الوفاق في  الرد بقوة على الاستخفاف به. 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشجعو وفاق سطيف يهاجمون مزمل بسبب عبارة (وفاة) سطيف                                                                   
 
 هاجم   مشجعو وفاق سطيف الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة الصدى   ورئيس تحرير صحيفة اليوم التالي بسبب ترويجه لموقعة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف   بعبارة (وفاة) سطيف وهي التي اعتبرها مشجعو الوفاق بأنها انتقاص من قدر   فريقهم واستخفاف به وأكدوا أن التاريخ يؤكد بأن وفاق سطيف دائماً ما ينقلب   180 درجة في المباريات المصيرية التي يلعبها وذلك هو سر ألقابه المحلية   والخارجية وتعهدوا بالرد وإسكات كل المشككين في قدرات بطل النسخة الأخيرة   لدوري أبطال أفريقيا في المباراة    التي تجمع بين الفريقين الأحد المقبل  وأشاروا إلى أن وفاق سطيف يمتلك كل  مقومات العودة بنتيجة ايجابية أمام  المريخ مثلما فعلها من قبل أمام مواطنه  الهلال وأمام مازيمبي والترجي  وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي والقطن الكاميروني وذهب  مشجعو الوفاق في ردهم إلى  عبارة أن من يضحك كثيراً يبكي كثيراً في إشارة  منهم إلى قدرة الوفاق في  الرد بقوة على الاستخفاف به. 







الحرب النفسية واجبة وفاة سطيف عنوان عادى جداجدا والسطايفه لو زعلانين يشربوا من البحر وبعدين هل نادى سطيف هو الشعب الجزائرى نخلى الطيبة والمثالية اللى ما يقدم فى كرة القدم نحن احترمنا الشعب الجزائرى ممثلة فى المنتخب ليلة فاصلة مصر وعلى الجمهور السطايفى ان يسكت من الولولة والكلام الفارغ وينتظر الخروج على يد الزعيم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما كتلنى حريف،،،
والدورى يقيف،،،
وعاوزين سطيف،،،



لا تحملوا الامور اكثر مما تحتمل،
كلها مداعبات،
لقد وصفونا بالعبيد،
فهل وجدتم إساءة بعد ذلك،


وكما قيل،،،
ليس بعد الكفر ذنب،،،
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مع كامل الاحترام لوجهة نظرك أخونا هنو
لكن الموضوع لايحتاج توضيح للجزائرين أو اعتزار علي التسمية التي ابتدعها أخوانا فراس الشفيع والتي تبناها من بعده الأستاذ 
مزمل ابوالقاسم لأنها لاتحمل أي إساءة أو انتقاص من قدر الجزائر أو أحد انديتها 
وبإذن الله تعالي سيكفن ويدفن وفاق اسطيف في قلعة الأبطال وعين الرجال وسيموت غرقا بالطوفان الأحمر العاتي
تقبل تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*انها الحرب وكل مباح نحنا لم ولن نسئ إخوتنا في الجزائر 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الشئ البنعرفو انو في دبلماسية في اي الية تخاطب او تفاوض
علىهشاكلة ما نشهده حاليا وان كان الامر رياضي
دبلماسبتنا وخبثنا الكروي بقول
ناس تهادن وناس تشد وتربط الحبل او التيله
بمعنى انو لا غضاضه في ان يكتب مشجع
قتل خنق فطيس كبع ما تعرف شنو
كلنا بنقولها وانا من اشد المستخدمين ليها

من منطلق اني مشجع غيور عادي زي اي مشجع
كلامنا لمزملما لفراس

مزمل مفروض يكون وش المريخ الانيققدام تلجزائريين
ونحنا كجمهور نكون العكس


كدا لا بنخسرهم

ولا بلقونا هينيين 



لانو لمن مزمل يكتب بتلطريقه دي
ممكن النتيجة تكون عكس

لعيلة سطيف ما اقل مننا وبالعكس كتصنيف وارقام
حتاللحظه دي هم افضل

من واجبنانبث روح الحماس في لعيبتناشان يغطو الفارق

موش نزيد حماسهم هم

ياريت تفهمونا

:(
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					



(( لحد الإتحاد ))









ان شاءالله ربنا ينصر المريخ على الوفاق وسوف نحفر لحد الاتحاد وتم تنزيل الصوره للغرض ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قال مهاجم وفاق سطيف الجزائري عبد الهادي بلعميري انهم سيهزمون المريخ في عقر داره يوم الاحد المقبل مشيرا الى ان الفوز على المريخ هو الامل الوحيد لبطل افريقيا للحفاظ على بطولته ولن يتهاونون على الاطلاق امامه مشيرا الى ان فوزهم على المريخ مسألة وقت ليس الا وعليه ان لا يحلم بنقطة امامنا وهو بالنسبة لنا اصبح كتاب مفتوح وعليه ان ينسي النقاط ولا يفكر فيها مطلقا بل يبحث عن طريقة تنجيه من الهزيمة امامنا



ناس زى ديل قليلة عليهم وفاة سطيف ولحد الاتحاد ... مزيد من عناوين التهديد والوعيد اخونا فراس
*

----------


## الجراح

*سلام وإحترام للجميع ،،،،،

أولا ،،، من الخطأ أن نترك المهم وننصرف لإمور جانبيه ،، نعم، الجزائريين وغيرهم من الشعوب نحترمهم ونقدرهم ،،، لكن مالنا ورده فعل لجمهور فريق نادي منافس ،، يغضب أو يفرح ،،
أري أن الأخ الفاضل ود الحله أخطأ وهو يحاول أن ينتصر لرأيه الذي ذكره في البوست المعني (معركه وفاه سطيف )،، ((يعني مشي جاب الخبر ده عشان يقول: أها أنا ما قلت لكم)) ،، 
رأيك نحترمه ونقدره ،،،  لكن تحميل الموضوع أكثر مما يحتمل و محاوله الإنتصار للذات أخي الكريم علي حساب وحده الصف لا تصح بأي شكل من الأشكال ،، 

من وجهه نظري، الموضوع غير مهم والعباره لا غبار عليها ايٍ كان مصدرها ،،، وجمهور وفاق سطيف لن يرضي عنا في كل الأحوال ،،، (ونحن أصلا ما كايسين رضاه  من عدمه) ،،،،

:::::::::::::
*

----------


## محمد النور

*الاخوه صفوة الملاعب الرياضيه
ارى ان الموضوع اخذ حيز اكبر  مما يجب وانسانا شحذ همة اللاعبين والفرسان بالزعيم واصبحنا نتصارع مع بعضنا البعض وغدا سنندم على هذا الضياع  فدعونا نركز في شان المريخ و اسلوب التشجيع المفيد في هذه الايام فهي الاجدى والانفع اما جمهور سطيف يرضى ام يغضب  فنحن لا يهمنا كثير في هذه اللحظات وهي لحظات المعركه ومن حقنا استعمال كل شي يخدم الزعيم في مهمته وهي العبور ولا شي غيره اما من ناحية الكلمة  وفاة سطيف فهي كلمه عاديه ان صدقت النوايا وحسنت الدعابه والشعب الجزايري له كل الاحترام والتقدير فارجو ان لا نخلق حرب مع بعضنا وكلكم صفوه ولكم التقدير والنصر للزعيم باذن الله  
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

سلام وإحترام للجميع ،،،،،

أولا ،،، من الخطأ أن نترك المهم وننصرف لإمور جانبيه ،، نعم، الجزائريين وغيرهم من الشعوب نحترمهم ونقدرهم ،،، لكن مالنا ورده فعل لجمهور فريق نادي منافس ،، يغضب أو يفرح ،،
أري أن الأخ الفاضل ود الحله أخطأ وهو يحاول أن ينتصر لرأيه الذي ذكره في البوست المعني (معركه وفاه سطيف )،، ((يعني مشي جاب الخبر ده عشان يقول: أها أنا ما قلت لكم)) ،، 
رأيك نحترمه ونقدره ،،،  لكن تحميل الموضوع أكثر مما يحتمل و محاوله الإنتصار للذات أخي الكريم علي حساب وحده الصف لا تصح بأي شكل من الأشكال ،، 

من وجهه نظري، الموضوع غير مهم والعباره لا غبار عليها ايٍ كان مصدرها ،،، وجمهور وفاق سطيف لن يرضي عنا في كل الأحوال ،،، (ونحن أصلا ما كايسين رضاه  من عدمه) ،،،،

:::::::::::::





*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*









 لم أبتدع لقب موقعة (وفاة) سطيف لأن اللقب المذكور أتى من بناة أفكار الحبيب فراس الشفيع.

* أعجبني فروجته، حضاً للجماهير على مساندة الزعيم.

* درجت على إطلاق ألقاب كودية على معارك المريخ الإفريقية استنفاراً للهمم وليس استخفافاً بالخصوم.

* (تكفين دولفين)، (غارة كوارا)، (نفش القطن)، (رج الترجي)، (إعدام عزام) وغيرها.

* لا يوجد من يحرض على قتل سطيف بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة.

* ولا أحد يستطيع أن يقلل من قيمة بطل إفريقيا ولا يوجد من يستخف به، وإلا اتهم بالجهل أو الجنون.








..أها الرد جاكم من مزمل ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اتمنى من الإشراف إغلاق البوست وسحبه 

أعتقد كل زول قال العندو ونحترم وجهات نظر الجميع المؤيدة والمعارضة 

دعونا نتفرغ لما هو اهم ونمارس دورنا كجمهور بالطريقة المثلى 

والله الموفق
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مشجعو وفاق سطيف لم يحترمونا . 
منعونا من الإحتفال بالنقطة التى حصلنا عليها ! 
مزمل صاح وهم خطأ 

*

----------


## الجراح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

اتمنى من الإشراف إغلاق البوست وسحبه 

أعتقد كل زول قال العندو ونحترم وجهات نظر الجميع المؤيدة والمعارضة 

دعونا نتفرغ لما هو اهم ونمارس دورنا كجمهور بالطريقة المثلى 

والله الموفق



تسلم والله الأخ الكريم ودالحله ،، كلام يدل علي اصاله المعدن ورجاحه العقل ،، بارك ربي فيك ،، 

نثني ونؤيد فكره سحب البوست ،،،،،
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا شباب دعونا من الوقوف مع أو ضد مزمل و لنتفرغ للمعركة الحاسمة
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*هذا استفزاز سلبي وليست في مصلحة المريخ لماذا نجعل من الفريق الخصم في حالة ثورة لرد اعتباره داخل الملعب .أكبر عيوب مزمل هو شحن الخصوم ضد المريخ ولم يستطيع علي الاطلاق التخلص من هذا العيب.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كلمة وفاة سطيف خرجت من هذا المنبر
قبل مزمل وقد اقترحت بازالتها
راجعوا المنشور
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*معركة من غير معترك
                        	*

----------

